

Should Links Open In New Windows? - mbleigh
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/07/01/should-links-open-in-new-windows/

======
mbleigh
I posted this specifically because I disagree with the conclusions of the
article and wanted to hear some opinions from the HN crowd.

I think that the vast majority of content (not search-engine) sites have come
to adopt the "new window external link" methodology and that is, in fact, what
people expect. I'm never angry at a site if I click on a link and a new tab
pops up. If I accidentally forget to open a link in a new window though, I AM
angry because it has destroyed my state and there's no way to just get it back
(the back button is not always perfect).

~~~
makecheck
I personally hate windows being opened for me. My browser offers several
contextual menu options on a link, such as "Open Link _Behind_ Window" (my
usual preference, if I choose to open a window).

I think it is okay for a browser to give a user a global or site-specific
option to do this, because this is a _preference_ and belongs on the client
side.

